# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  So many pix,So little bandwidthI shall set up a slideshow a la mac and link all youze guys to it.

## Island Visitor

So many pix,
So little bandwidth

I shall set up a slideshow a la mac and link all youze guys to it.

----------


## JEK

I don't think has anything to do with your post on AXA. More likely it is all that taxing discourse in EE :-)

----------


## Island Visitor

> I don't think has anything to do with your post on AXA. More likely it is all that taxing discourse in EE :-)



Probablement.  I like this thread better...

----------

